# Showing bettas in canada



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi i am soon to be breeding bettas i would like to show them i live in canada so is there a circuit or some thing if not can you tell me an alternative besides moving to the U.S?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

As a Canadian, I've never heard of any in-Canada betta shows. :-(


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

That really sucks anyone else?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Basement Bettas or Martinsmommy might know.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

we have few breeders, or so it feels like.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm in Canada too... Never seen any breeders or shows though :/


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

We have breeders, but no shows. No IBC shows at least.


----------



## maggie9059789 (Nov 5, 2011)

Heeyo fellow Canadians!!!  haha and noppers havent heard of any here by Vancouver either. Sorray  though it would be cool if they started having them in Canada. (pretty bettas=healthy and well taken care of after all right?)


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Maybe all of us Canucks can work on getting our own show together...or an online show because the country is huge. Im doing some breeding soon and will post some pics of the gang.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

If you got enough people you might be able to open an IBC chapter in Toronto or maybe Vancouver.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That's an idea. Maybe you can talk to a person from the IBC about it.


----------

